
Deutsche Physik - nether
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deutsche_Physik
======
anigbrowl
Lest this seem like an odd historical curiosity:
[http://www.conservapedia.com/Theory_of_relativity](http://www.conservapedia.com/Theory_of_relativity)

